# Help Sexing Green Sips



## Kerrek (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a couple of Green Sips I got as froglets and I am trying to sex them but not sure what they are. No courtship so I am wondering if I have 2 males or 2 females. 

Frog 1 



















Frog 2


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

How old are they?

They look like males so far. I got 3 green sips from Chris Kurtt. They are different ages. The oldest looks like a male. If i end up with 2 females and you get 2 males, i would be willing to trade.

Yours look like mine as to color. 2 blue and 1 green. Awesome looking frogs!

Im a noob still. But when they get to maturity. They change in personality. Well, at least with Leucs and Auratus. I am not sure how tincs react.


----------



## Kerrek (Jul 11, 2013)

They are 13-14 months old. If they are 2 males I'd like to find a female for them. Maybe I'll catch them calling if they are males.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

First one looks females , can't make out the second one.


----------

